
Introducing MongoEngine: Django-esque ORM for MongoDB - iamelgringo
http://hmarr.com/2010/feb/04/introducing-mongoengine/
======
mattwdelong
Wow, this fits perfectly into a project I am currently working on. I love how
I think of problems and miraculously the solution appear on Hacker News. Not
the first time this has happened.

~~~
brandonkm
Yep. It almost seems like magic sometimes. I'm really happy to see what looks
like a solid mongodb solution for django. Everything else I've seen didn't
quite strike me. Interested in trying this one out.

------
mattdennewitz
i've contributed bits & pieces to mongoengine, and plan on using it in
production next month. its a very well-designed, well-implemented, and
actively growing ORM for mongodb, and definitely worth checking out.

and when i say "actively growing", i don't mean it in a derogatory way.

if you're using python and mongo, mongoengine is worth your attention.

~~~
jessep
What are you using it for?

~~~
mattdennewitz
we use it @ pitchfork for internal analytics and a few other projects that'll
be live soon. im also using it (and mongo) to query retrosheet's game log data
quickly and, well, _sanely_.

~~~
jessep
cool, thanks for the info.

------
alrex021
_ORM-like_

I'm trying to understand why there would be any ORM connotation since one of
the big points of NoSQL is that there are no object to relation mappings as
such in the first place.

Perhaps I am missing something.

[edited] Nothing against the project. I actually think its great.

~~~
kaveri
I think the point being made is that it has an API similar to the Django ORM,
not that it is an ORM.

------
jessep
I hadn't read up on MongoDB. For those interested, here are some projects
using it: <http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Production+Deployments>

------
BerislavLopac
Now when can we expect MongoDB support for Django, based on MongoEngine? ;)

~~~
hcm
MongoEngine includes MongoDB backends for Django auth and sessions frameworks.
Also the API overlap with Django's ORM means that in some simple cases,
MongoEngine Documents may be used in place of Django's models (e.g. this
appears to work with Django's pagination). Not complete support, but a step or
two closer!

